# greek master carpenter looking to work to america



## SAGITARIOU (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi folks!!

i m from greece and want to relocate to us for work do you think is possible to do that?

I have experience working in construction and carpentry, I have been working in carpentry for 18+ years
I use to own my own company construct and install all kinds of interior and exterior in houses and buildings (kitchens doors, sofas, floors, roofs and more). 
● Lamination Work
● Doors Making 
● wood floors
● Windows constrac.
● Cabinet constrac/Install.
● Kitchen Wood Work
● Dry Walls/roofs 
● Framing (Wood & Steal)
● Reconstruction interior of vessels
● Furniture constra.
● Wooden sheds
● Demolition Practice
● Painting

i read that i need a sponsorship from a company you think i will find or is too difficult for a company to sponsor this kind of profesion?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately it is not likely that you will find a sponsor for an employment visa. Have you looked into Canada?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There are no visas for trade job in the US


----------



## SAGITARIOU (Feb 9, 2016)

thank you both !! no i haven t look to canada but i will look !! you think guys if i work on canada some years is easier to find a way to enter to us ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SAGITARIOU said:


> thank you both !! no i haven t look to canada but i will look !! you think guys if i work on canada some years is easier to find a way to enter to us ?


 Go through travel.state.gov or USCIS.gov and familiarize yourself with visa options and requirements.


----------



## Aray12 (Jun 10, 2021)

SAGITARIOU said:


> thank you both !! no i haven t look to canada but i will look !! you think guys if i work on canada some years is easier to find a way to enter to us ?


Canada may be your best option, but it wont make it easier to relocate to US. You can travel to US of course. Try a landed immigrant visa, then look for a job in Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver. British Columbia is the mildest.


----------

